# feu de brousse



## loregar

*feu de brousse
*como lo traduciriais en español???
gracias


----------



## Idiomático

incendio de maleza


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Creo que corresponde a "fuego de matorral".

Saludos.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Les feux de brousse son* los incendios de la sabana *muy corrientes en Africa.
Iglesias: "el fuego de matorral" c'est, je pense, ce que nous appellons: _le feu de broussaille(s_).


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
En général, on utilise "maleza" (=broussaille/brousse) pour ce type de feu.

La brousse est une "sabana con  matorrales", raison pour laquelle j´ai  mis
"fuego de matorrales". pour être plus précise.


----------



## totor

Si fuera usado en un sentido metafórico, ¿no podría traducirse como 'reguero de pólvora'?

En castellano no me suena mucho decir: tal cosa se extendió como un incendio de maleza, pero sí: tal cosa se extendió como reguero de pólvora.


----------



## swift

Hmm... ¿Cuál vendría siendo el contexto?  Debe de haber varias maneras de solventar la traducción: mantener la imagen y optar por un símil sería una; buscar una fraseología equivalente sería otra. Seguramente habrá más, pero habría que examinar el contexto.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

La figura que Totor busca podría ser: "...se extendió como un foco de incendios".
Si de literalidad se trata, "...incendio forestal".


----------



## Idiomático

totor said:


> Si fuera usado en un sentido metafórico, ¿no podría traducirse como 'reguero de pólvora'?
> 
> En castellano no me suena mucho decir: tal cosa se extendió como un incendio de maleza, pero sí: tal cosa se extendió como reguero de pólvora.


Tienes razón, en el sentido metafórico" como un reguero de pólvora" resulta mucho mejor.


----------



## totor

Sólo para que conste:


Leon_Izquierdo said:


> "se extendió como un foco de incendios".


ningún resultado en google.


totor said:


> "se extendió como un reguero de pólvora"


9410 resultados.

Y José, ¿no te parece que


swift said:


> mantener la imagen y optar por un símil


y


swift said:


> buscar una fraseología equivalente


es como c'est bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet?


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Aclaro que no quise decir que "extenderse como un foco de incendios" fuese una locución ni mucho menos. Sólo lo mencioné como una metáfora que podría ser útil.


----------



## totor

Entiendo, León, pero con 'reguero de pólvora' pasa exactamente lo mismo que con 'feu de brousse': ambas expresiones son reales cuando remiten a lo real, y metafóricas cuando se las emplea figuradamente.

Y en este último caso, siempre es preferible que su traducción sea también una locución.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Aquí lo traducen como estás proponiendo: Traducción comme un feu de brousse español | Diccionario francés | Reverso.


----------



## totor

Sí, precisamente de ahí lo saqué  .

Eso es lo que tiene de bueno Reverso, la traducción en contexto.


----------



## swift

totor said:


> Y José, ¿no te parece que
> 
> y
> 
> es como c'est bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet?


No.  Y veo que no me expresé bien. En el primer caso, me refería a mantener la imagen del matorral o de la maleza; en el segundo caso, a optar por la opción que planteaste vos: el reguero de pólvora, que desde luego no es lo mismo que un _feu de brousse_. Así que no, no sería lo mismo.  Pero de todas formas estamos hablando del mundo imaginario, porque no tenemos oración completa ni contexto.


----------



## totor

swift said:


> no tenemos oración completa ni contexto


Ni hace falta, mi querido José, porque todas dan exactamente lo mismo, aunque si quieres puedo inventarte alguna  .

Estamos hablando de un uso metafórico y figurado de la expresión, no real, como supongo habrá sido el caso de loregar (que sí tendría que haber dado contexto porque en su caso no se sabía a qué remitía, mientras que yo lo dije con todas las letras).


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¿Puede ser una alternativa "propagarse como un incendio"?


----------



## totor

Yo diría que sí, León, porque la palabra 'como', de por sí, lo convierte en metafórico.


----------



## totor

Voilà :

_Bien que j’aie donné aux multinationales précédemment évoquées_ [des marques très connues] _près de 2 500 euros, à raison d’une boîte de seize tampons ou serviettes par mois durant près de quarante ans – ce qui, d’après moi, pourrait constituer la base d’une relation de confiance –, je n’ai jamais été informée du fait que la plupart de leurs produits pouvaient contenir des traces de substances potentiellement cancérigènes ou susceptibles de perturber mon équilibre endocrinien, comme de la dioxine, de l’hydroxytoluène butylé (BHT), des pesticides ou même un herbicide.

Or, autant que je sache, l’herbe ne pousse pas dans les vagins, même si j’ai été très surprise d’apprendre un jour de la bouche de ma gynécologue qu’on pouvait y trouver des champignons. D’après elle, c’était même cette mycose qui expliquait mes « petites démangeaisons » (je les aurais plutôt désignées sous le terme de « *feu de brousse* », mais ne pinaillons pas), et j’ai fait tout ce qui était en mon pouvoir pour m’en débarrasser_.*

* Élise Thiébaut, _Ceci est mon sang._


----------



## swift

totor said:


> _[...]_ _je n’ai jamais été informée du fait que la plupart de leurs produits pouvaient contenir des traces de substances potentiellement cancérigènes ou susceptibles de perturber mon équilibre endocrinien, comme de la dioxine, de l’hydroxytoluène butylé (BHT), *des pesticides ou même un herbicide*.
> 
> Or, autant que je sache, *l’herbe* ne pousse pas dans les vagins, même si j’ai été très surprise d’apprendre un jour de la bouche de ma gynécologue qu’on pouvait y trouver *des champignons*. D’après elle, c’était même *cette mycose* qui expliquait mes « *petites démangeaisons* » (je les aurais plutôt désignées sous le terme de « *feu de brousse* », mais ne pinaillons pas), et j’ai fait tout ce qui était en mon pouvoir pour m’en débarrasser_.


 ¿Y eso planteabas traducirlo como _reguero de pólvora_?


----------



## jprr

Sin querer ofender a Rulfo, podría ser:
Un llano / una llanura en llamas?


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Es muy buena la metáfora. Pero no sé si exactamente "llano" es lo que convendría...


----------



## totor

No creo que Rulfo se hubiera ofendido, JP, pero ya no podemos preguntarle.

En todo caso, no me suena.

No olvidemos que mi autora habla de una démangeaison, y no veo qué puede tener que ver


jprr said:


> Un llano / una llanura en llamas


con una picazón.

De cualquier modo, quiero dejar claro que mi primer post en este hilo no estaba motivado en la frase que puse (aunque sí fue un disparador), sino en lo que dije:


totor said:


> Si fuera usado en un sentido metafórico, ¿no podría traducirse como 'reguero de pólvora'?


Y como dije muchas veces, independientemente de cualquier contexto, ya que lo único que me interesaba era su uso figurado.

Y si puse la frase y el contexto que me pediste, JP, fue por una cuestión de respeto hacia vos, respeto que no todos tuvieron conmigo.


----------



## Paquita

totor said:


> No olvidemos que mi autora habla de una démangeaison, y no veo qué puede tener que ver
> 
> 
> 
> una llanura en llamas
> 
> 
> 
> con una picazón.
Click to expand...

Exactamente lo mismo que un feu de brousse con une démangeaison, es decir nada ...Vuelve a leer tu texto (ahora que lo tenemos como tú) y verás que una palabra la usa la ginecóloga y la otra tu autora para rectificar la opinión de la doctora que la describe medicalmente y no la resiente en su cuerpo.



> independientemente de cualquier contexto



No Totor, el foro no funciona así. Esta es *tu* regla, no la del foro (la 3). La nuestra pide *siempre* una expresión contextualizada, *quieras o no.*


> el contexto que me pediste, JP, fue por una cuestión de respeto hacia vosrespeto que no todos tuvieron conmigo


El respeto, lo debes tú a *todos* los foreros evitándoles dar palos de ciegos para venir luego con algo que no tiene nada que ver y hace inútiles todos sus esfuerzos para ayudarte.

Y para terminar, reguero de pólvora existe en francés y es une trainée de poudre, rápida y que tiene o no consecuencias según lo que hay al final, explosivos o nada. 


> − _P. compar._ _(Gagner, se propager, se répandre) comme une traînée de poudre_. [Comme l'étincelle se propage par le cordon de poudre répandu sur une certaine longueur pour communiquer le feu à l'amorce] (Se répandre) très rapidement .TRAINÉE : Définition de TRAINÉE


No tiene abolutamente nada que ver con le feu de brousse que lo destruye todo, vegetación, animales e incluso gente.

Imagínate que a la autora la picazón le parece ser un fuego, un incendio interno... Lo de brousse o llano o llanura o sabana o lo que sea, se le viene a la mente a partir de la evocación de los herbicidas y de la hierba que no sabía que la tenía en la vagina...Esta es la imagen. El reguero y la pólvora no tienen nada que ver.


----------



## totor

Paquita said:


> Exactamente lo mismo que un feu de brousse con une démangeaison, es decir nada


No estoy de acuerdo contigo, Paguita.

Lo que la ginecóloga llama


totor said:


> « _petites démangeaisons_ »


mi autora, porque lo sufre, lo llamaría


totor said:


> « _feu de brousse_ »


Y precisamente por eso dice a continuación


totor said:


> _mais ne pinaillons pas_


y


totor said:


> j’ai fait tout ce qui était en mon pouvoir pour m’en débarrasser



Pero ¿por qué lo llamaría así y haría todo lo posible por librarse de eso?

¡Pues porque le quema como si fuera… un reguero de pólvora!, o un llano en llamas, o una pradera incendiada, o como todos los diablos, o como uno quiera ponerle.

Obviamente, el 'feu de brousse' remite a la picazón, no a la hierba ni a a los pesticidas ni a los herbicidas ni a los champignones ni a la mar en coche.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

O sea: siente como si se estuviese "incendiando" a causa de la picazón. ¿Soy yo, o hay algo de ironía / humor ácido en la metáfora que utiliza? Quiero evitar toda grosería, pero me viene pareciendo que se trata de una comparación entre vagina/monte (o matorral, etc.) y comezón/quemazón ( = "incendio").


----------



## Paquita

totor said:


> Obviamente, el 'feu de brousse' remite a la picazón, no a la hierba ni a a los pesticidas ni a los herbicidas ni a los champignones ni a la mar en coche.


la picazón se debe a una micosis, debida a hongos cuya presencia posible en este lugar justifica que los laboratorios añadan herbicidas en los tampones.
Por eso vuando siente la picazón fuerte, piensa en un fuego y cuando se entera de lo de los  hongos, en la vegetación, las hierbas; de ahí, la sabana en llamas.

Si tuvieras una micosis en esta parte "harías todo lo posible por librarte de eso?"
Bueno, así lo veo yo.

*edit:*


Leon_Izquierdo said:


> O sea: siente como si se estuviese "incendiando" a causa de la picazón. ¿Soy yo, o hay algo de ironía / humor ácido en la metáfora que utiliza? Quiero evitar toda grosería, pero me viene pareciendo que se trata de una comparación entre vagina/monte (o matorral, etc.) y comezón/quemazón ( = "incendio").



La comparación no es "gratuita". Le fue sugerida por las hierbas y los fongicidas.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> _ je les aurais plutôt désignées sous le terme de « *feu de brousse* »_


Sin ánimo de querer echar más leña al fuego que tu ardiente consulta, *totor*, ha provocado (fuego con el que, para sorpresa mía, más de uno se ha quemado) creo que la traducción de esa expresión no requiere demasiadas vueltas y que bastaría con algo bastante prosaico -y a la vez evocador- como podría ser, por ejemplo, *hoguera de San Juan*.


----------



## totor

Víctor Pérez said:


> *hoguera de San Juan*


Es una buena opción, Víctor, que te agradezco y muy probablemente utilice.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Creo que el problema de ese tropo es que:
-se pierde por completo la comparación arriba señalada vagina/monte y, por lo tanto, la carga de humor ácido de lo que se está diciendo.
-se introduce toda una serie de connotaciones (relacionadas con la historia, el sentido, el concepto de algo muy particular como la hoguera de San Juan) inexistentes por completo en el texto original.
-se sustituye, en conclusión, una metáfora que compara la terrible comezón con el "incendio de un monte (el monte púbico)" por la referencia a un determinado ritual mágico, tan determinado que tiene nombre propio, donde se hace una fogata con el propósito (entre otras cosas) de ahuyentar a los malos espíritus.
No, creo que no funciona...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

No digo, *León*, que mi propuesta sea la mejor. Es sólo una propuesta más.


Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Creo que el problema de ese tropo es que:
> -se pierde por completo la comparación arriba señalada vagina/monte y, por lo tanto, la carga de humor ácido de lo que se está diciendo.
> ...


Esa comparación es sólo tuya, nadie ha hablado de ella más que tú. 



Leon_Izquierdo said:


> -se introduce toda una serie de connotaciones (relacionadas con la historia, el sentido, el concepto de algo muy particular como la hoguera de San Juan) inexistentes por completo en el texto original.


Pues claro que en el texto original no hay nada de eso, lo que pretendo con el uso de esa expresión es mantener el tono sarcástico de la autora.  



Leon_Izquierdo said:


> -se sustituye, en conclusión, una metáfora que compara la terrible comezón con el "incendio de un monte (el monte púbico)"


Una vez más, ese paralelismo es sólo una afirmación tuya. 

*Totor*: como alternativa a la _Hoguera de San Juan_, podrías sencillamente usar *incendio forestal*.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Víctor, buen día.
Yo, precisamente, introduje la observación -me parecía raro que nadie la hubiese señalado antes- y, hasta donde entiendo, Paquita, citando mi mensaje, comentó que mi comparación no era gratuita.
Pero nada... tu propuesta de "incendio forestal" me parece impecable. Saludos!


----------



## Paquita

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Paquita, citando mi mensaje, comentó que *mi comparación* no era gratuita.


No. La de este texto:
_



			leurs produits pouvaient contenir [...] des *pesticides* ou même un *herbicide. *
Or, autant que je sache,* l’herbe* ne pousse pas dans les vagins, même si j’ai été très surprise d’apprendre un jour de la bouche de ma gynécologue qu’on pouvait y trouver des *champignons*.
		
Click to expand...

 ._Quise decir simplemente_ que _4 palabras relacionadas con la vegetación pueden haberla llevado a continuar la idea e imaginar una "brousse".

En ningún momento pensé en el *monte* de Venus, entre otras cosas porque "mont" no significa "lugar con árboles", "matorrales" o "vegetación" en francés sino montaña, cerro, colina...según su altura.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Debo de haberme confundido, entonces. Discúlpame. Entendía que era una metáfora que venía por ese lado.


----------



## swift

En cualquier caso, *León*, tu propuesta original, _*incendio forestal *_(cf. post #8), parece ser la que mejor pega en el contexto amablemente facilitado por Totor.


----------



## totor

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> incendio forestal


es lo que voy a utilizar en esta traducción, mis queridos:

A su juicio, era incluso esa micosis lo que explicaba mis “pequeñas picazones” (yo más bien las habría designado con el término de “incendio forestal”, pero no seamos quisquillosos)…

Gracias a todos por sus aportes.


----------

